# Paul Pierce is on the trading block



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you read this article

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/180227p-156616c.html

I know it is New York paper but I didn't realize he was really willing to trade Pierce.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Considering that he doesn't fit with a running team because he has the ball in hands way too much and doesn't move with out the ball or like to run, you can see why they would think about trading him.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

This article was written 3 weeks ago, not too long ago, but the idea of trading him was around the deadline, there were rumors Ainge tried to see what he could get for Pierce from the Hornets, and only offering Mash, I don't blame him for declining.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think Ainge has made it clear that everyone is up for grabs.

Since I don't like the odds of us getting someone who is capable of what Pierce is doing, I hope Pierce hears these rumors and realizes that he needs to work his *** off to get back to being a top ten player as he should be.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I think Ainge has made it clear that everyone is up for grabs.
> 
> Since I don't like the odds of us getting someone who is capable of what Pierce is doing, I hope Pierce hears these rumors and realizes that he needs to work his *** off to get back to being a top ten player as he should be.


Agreed.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> This article was written 3 weeks ago, not too long ago, but the idea of trading him was around the deadline, there were rumors Ainge tried to see what he could get for Pierce from the Hornets, and only offering Mash, I don't blame him for declining.


You know, if NO included a draft pick or two, Danny might have done it.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Last year was like the ONLY season in his career that Mash didn't miss a major amount of games due to injury, who the heck wants that!


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*PAUL PIERCE IS NOT ON THE BLOCK*

But Danny will listen to any offers....

Agree, though, that Pierce needs to adapt his style to suit the running game....ie. less dribbling, etc.

I wouldn't take Mashburn and 3 No. 1's for Pierce. Pierce to me is better and Mashburn is very injury prone.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: PAUL PIERCE IS NOT ON THE BLOCK*

I hate to break it to you but yes, Paul is not only on the block it has been discussed more then just with NO.

I really don't think the owners will let this happen. They are losing paying fans in droves as we speak. Last years teams attendance was in the 17 thousand range and this year it was down in the 11's.
They can't afford to let Danny totally blow up this team.
The paying fans won't let them do it.




> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> But Danny will listen to any offers....
> 
> Agree, though, that Pierce needs to adapt his style to suit the running game....ie. less dribbling, etc.
> ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well if T-Mac is on the block, it could make a nice start to a trade.

Would you give up PP and a pick or a guy like Welsch for T-Mac?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Well if T-Mac is on the block, it could make a nice start to a trade.
> 
> Would you give up PP and a pick or a guy like Welsch for T-Mac?
> ...


Why? No point really. We need a big man, especially a PF.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Well if T-Mac is on the block, it could make a nice start to a trade.
> 
> Would you give up PP and a pick or a guy like Welsch for T-Mac?
> ...


The problem with Pierce is that he seems unwilling to fit into a team system and cannot lead the team to victories.

How 'bout them Magic? :no:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem with Pierce is that he seems unwilling to fit into a team system and cannot lead the team to victories.
> ...


If they trade him, I would like to see Ray Allen come back to New England. He fits into this style of play and he is a tremendous outside shooter. He also only has one year left on his deal. If he didn't fit, the Celtics wouldn't have to sign him back to a big deal and let their young'uns develop. 

Anything is better than what I have been seeing from him this year.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> If they trade him, I would like to see Ray Allen come back to New England. He fits into this style of play and he is a tremendous outside shooter. He also only has one year left on his deal. If he didn't fit, the Celtics wouldn't have to sign him back to a big deal and let their young'uns develop.
> ...


I'd take Allen, but not by himself. Pierce can be and should be better than him. What we really need is for Pierce to play to the best of his abilities.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd take Allen, but not by himself. Pierce can be and should be better than him. What we really need is for Pierce to play to the best of his abilities.


Are you confident in him doing that though?


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

Well,

Pail Pierce and another player for T-Mac. I'd do it in a heart beat.
blindfolded even.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>andy787</b>!
> Well,
> 
> Pail Pierce and another player for T-Mac. I'd do it in a heart beat.
> blindfolded even.


yeah, that would be a real upgrade, T-Mac is a real winner w/ no one else around him which is the same situation as Pierce is in. Build around Pierce don't jettison him for someone who does the same stuff.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

T-Mac is better than Pierce but not by a ton and he's not any better of a leader, him calling his teamates names and whining about the losing this season was very unprofessional and really dropped my opinion of him, I also don't think he was all that injured at the end when he missed all those games. He's not the answer. Also people say he wants his own team, well guess what that's what he has in Orlando and they had the worst record in the NBA.
I'm not thrilled with Paul these days but I'm not willing to give up on him unless it's for someone who's gonna fill his shoes and really turn us around. I don't want an entire team of scrubs.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

it wouldnt be the worst thing in the world for the celtics to trade Pierce..

Lets be honest the worst place to be in the nba is in mediocrity and thats whta the celtcis are in and will be for awhile..they dont have cap room to get another star to put next to pierce and therye not bad enough to get a draft pick thast gonna be a franchise player

Can you kill Danny if he wants to totally rebuild? this team isnt wining a title anytime soon anyway..

Maybe u get bad for a few years get lucky with the ping pong balls and get a dominate big man somehow who knows..


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

If if, if
Maybe, maybe, maybe.
We did that already and it took us ten years to get to where we were last year.
Danny has not made this team any better. We are younger and have better shooters but we can't win games? That isn't better.
T-Mac for Pierce I would do but I don't see T Mac staying here if we did do that. He would have to have some kind of guarnteed new deal before the trade otehr wise we would be throwing away another All Star.
Been there done that.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

Bottom line is you need a dominate big man in this league to win titles..

The titles gonna go through Duncan or Shaq till one of thme retire or the next big man comes along..

You just gotta hope when he does youre bad enough and at the top of the draft to pick em..


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Keith Closs</b>!
> Bottom line is you need a dominate big man in this league to win titles..
> 
> The titles gonna go through Duncan or Shaq till one of thme retire or the next big man comes along..
> ...



wow
i've had similar ideas, but i just never did put it together

the current cap system is a freakin disaster, man.


----------



## sologigolos (May 27, 2003)

and as we've seen in the playoffs 2 years ago, pierce+desire = most unstoppable scorer in the game right now. tmac and kobe might have more tools and a bit more consistent levels of play (and are actually in shape), but pierce can become something freakin incredible.
i mean yeah he is still a steal at the 10th pick, but this was exactly what made him fall, isn't it?


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> and as we've seen in the playoffs 2 years ago, pierce+desire = most unstoppable scorer in the game right now. tmac and kobe might have more tools and a bit more consistent levels of play (and are actually in shape), but pierce can become something freakin incredible.
> i mean yeah he is still a steal at the 10th pick, but this was exactly what made him fall, isn't it?


I'm sorry, but Pierce is not close to the player Kobe is.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I think Kobe is the better player but Kobe has Shaq, Malone, GP, on the floor with him and the triangle offense, teams double and triple Pierce constantly because he just doesn't have the caliber of players that the Lakers have so I think that Kobe and PP are a lot closer than people think, it depends on the rest of the talent on the team, you can't tell me that if they traded places that the outcome wouldn't be the same.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

A package of E-Rob,Chandler,Jamal and Okafor or Deng i think is a very good package for Ainge to refuse


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Here's one that I think helps both teams involved:

Boston Trades:
SG Pierce
PG Atkins (and his contract)
C Stewart (and his HUGE contract)

Boston Receives:
PG Barbosa (athleticism and level-headedness ahead of Banks)
SG Joe Johnson (here's the upside... even though Boston gave up on him once before)
C McDyess (would have to be signed and traded)
C White (contract filler)

What do you think?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> Here's one that I think helps both teams involved:
> 
> Boston Trades:
> ...


You have to wonder though why Phoenix would give up Joe Johnson. They really like him. Plus, Barbosa! No way Phoenix would do that deal. Those guys are ballers now and they are in their early 20's. I think Boston is going to have to find another trading partner.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

McDyess? The guy has been injured every season the past 20 years.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> Here's one that I think helps both teams involved:
> 
> Boston Trades:
> ...


celtics get raped in this deal


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> Here's one that I think helps both teams involved:
> 
> Boston Trades:
> ...


I think you are on drugs and want us to give you an all-star for a bunch of crap and a player we traded away. Stewart will be in his last year next season so he'd be trading cap room, Atkins is our leader and Peirce is our star. Barbosa, is a promising young guy but no better than Banks so why would we want him, McDyess doesn't have a contract and is washed up, White SUCKS and has a lousy contract and Joe is a good player but certainly not worth anything close to that, get real.

More realistic
Shawn Marion
Zarko Cabarkapa
Joe Johnson
Casey Jacobsen

For 
Paul Peirce
Jumaine Jones
Chris Mihm
Brandon Hunter


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> I think you are on drugs and want us to give you an all-star for a bunch of crap and a player we traded away. Stewart will be in his last year next season so he'd be trading cap room, Atkins is our leader and Peirce is our star. Barbosa, is a promising young guy but no better than Banks so why would we want him, McDyess doesn't have a contract and is washed up, White SUCKS and has a lousy contract and Joe is a good player but certainly not worth anything close to that, get real.


That about sums it up!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Why trade for McDyess? You can get him in free agency for less. And who wants Joe Johnson back? I'm not sold on him.

Pierce even up for the Matrix. That's a deal I would do.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_He can play in the summer, get his game in shape, his body a little bit better,” said Head Coach Mike D’Antoni. “After you blow out a knee, it takes you a year to come back to play. I think next year he’s going to be better than he is right now, and he’s pretty good right now as a big guy. 

“He’s a great guy in the locker room. Amaré (Stoudemire) loves him. He can talk to Amaré. He’s a great guy.” 

“I think McDyess is a great addition to the team,” agreed Stoudemire. “He’s come along strong these last couple of weeks, grabbing 14-15 rebounds. That’s huge. That’s telling you that he’s back and his injury is not really affecting him anymore. When we’re out there playing, we’re very comfortable out there on the court. I think he’s a good addition to the team.” 

A free agent this summer, McDyess hopes he has proven worthy of a chance to play and has designs on returning to Phoenix next season. Whether he returns or not, he is grateful for the opportunity to play this year regardless of where he winds up next fall. 

“It’s my expectation to be back here,” he said. “If not, I’ve had a great time here. I’ve rehabbed well. Hopefully, if things go well, I'll be back.” 

_
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/mcdyess_040421.html

_"I definitely feel comfortable here," said McDyess, who will be 30 next season. "I'd rather stay here." 

Even if it means turning down a more lucrative deal elsewhere? 

"Even if?" McDyess contemplated. "I don't know yet. It's a possibility." 
_
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/azcentral_040328.html

Enough with all those posters who think their teams can pickup Dice for anything close to the minimum.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> _He can play in the summer, get his game in shape, his body a little bit better,” said Head Coach Mike D’Antoni. “After you blow out a knee, it takes you a year to come back to play. I think next year he’s going to be better than he is right now, and he’s pretty good right now as a big guy.
> 
> “He’s a great guy in the locker room. Amaré (Stoudemire) loves him. He can talk to Amaré. He’s a great guy.”
> ...


LOL...

How many teams' boards you going to post this on?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

2
In all relevant "Dice" threads.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 2
> In all relevant "Dice" threads.



great, who cares, McDyess sucks. Anyone who picks him up is a fool.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Why trade for McDyess? You can get him in free agency for less. And who wants Joe Johnson back? I'm not sold on him.
> 
> Pierce even up for the Matrix. That's a deal I would do.


I hope you're joking.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> great, who cares, McDyess sucks. Anyone who picks him up is a fool.


Why? If he can be had for something close to the veterans minimum why would it be foolish. Even in the limited minutes he played he still showed he had some things left.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lempbizkit</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope you're joking.


Absolutely not. The problem is that Phoenix would not do that deal. Nor would Milwaukee be interested in Redd straight up for Pierce, nor would Utah be interested in Kirilenko straight up for Pierce.

Some Boston fans may still think Pierce is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but the NBA turnover king and sub 40% shooter has lost most of his appeal around the league.

And the Celtics have lost most of their appeal around Boston, as evidenced by the 0.5 rating for last Saturday's game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I think you are on drugs and want us to give you an all-star for a bunch of crap and a player we traded away. Stewart will be in his last year next season so he'd be trading cap room, Atkins is our leader and Peirce is our star. Barbosa, is a promising young guy but no better than Banks so why would we want him, McDyess doesn't have a contract and is washed up, White SUCKS and has a lousy contract and Joe is a good player but certainly not worth anything close to that, get real.


Atkins is your leader? That means your team needs a great deal of help. Barbosa is not better than MARCUS BANKS??? 

You must be talking about assists, I mean PGs need to have high assists to get their teammates involved. The only problem is Barbosa averages more assts. Well, maybe Banks is a scoring point with a good stroke. The problem is Barbosa scores more per game on less shot attempts. In fact, Barbosa shoots better than Banks from the floor (45% to 40%), from the line (77% to 76%), and from three (39.5% to 31%). OK... Sorry about all of that... you must mean defense. Banks bust be a lock-down defender. Actually, Barbosa also averages more steals per game than Banks, and I would venture to say that Barbosa would be in the top 5 guys ANY general manager in the league would take to play D against a PG. Well, maybe Banks has more upside. Maybe he's... wait... Barbosa is a year younger??? Geez. 

Now, on to JJ. Have you been asleep for the last two months of the season on this guy? Joe Johnson has been averaging 17 pts, 5 reb, and 5 assts per game in his last 25. Gee, that would be a horrible guy to pick up!

McDyess is also servicable as a replacement for the departing Blount who Ainge has ZERO chance of signing this offseason. If you think Boston is getting ripped off in this deal, you must have real world blinders on.

P.S. IT SAYS SIGN-AND-TRADE, so he would have a contract.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Great game tonight by Airball Paul. 4-17 from the floor, 9 points. Wow!! He's really stepping it up in the playoffs. His trade value must be going through the roof.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Great game tonight by Airball Paul. 4-17 from the floor, 9 points. Wow!! He's really stepping it up in the playoffs. His trade value must be going through the roof.


Mr. 4th Quarter delivers again. Wait, wait, wait, what was it again? Oh yeah this is a young and unexperienced team, so until the *other guys* gain some experience we won't be better.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Great game tonight by Airball Paul. 4-17 from the floor, 9 points. Wow!! He's really stepping it up in the playoffs. His trade value must be going through the roof.


You got it man! Sorry to offend any posters who use PP for their handle, but frankly he sucks!! I've tried to be in denial, but he really is a second tier player without another second tier player as a partner, like Antoine. When both of them play together, they are all-stars. Now apart, they are second tier!

Time to get out the broom, and think about trading PP straight up for Iverson.


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Look how long my thread got YEA    

All this talk about experience is whack.
The team in 2001-2002 had zero experience and they made it all the way to the Eastern Conference finals.

Maybe this team sucks BIG ones because the players suck.

Jiri Welsch is useless. How did he ever make it into the NBA?
Mark Blount ain't getting no big contract with the way he has played this series.

Whack I tell you. It's all whack.

Next thing stupid Danny Ainge (Why does an adult guy like Danny still call himself Danny at his age anyway???) will do is trade Pierce for some overrated ball hog like Iverson. (Sorry Sixer fans) Can ya say stuuuuuuuuupid


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Pierce for Iverson? You must be joking. How about Pierce for Brent Mussberger and a second round pick?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

*Boston trades: * 
C Mark Blount 
SG Paul "It ain't my fault" Pierce 
1st round pick

*Boston receives: * 
SF Shane Battier 
PF Stromile Swift 
SG Bonzi Wells 

*Memphis trades: * 
SF Shane Battier 
PF Stromile Swift 
SG Bonzi Wells 

*Memphis receives: * 
C Mark Blount 
SG Paul "It ain't my fault" Pierce 
1st round pick


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> *Boston trades: *
> C Mark Blount
> SG Paul "It ain't my fault" Pierce
> ...



If the Griz did that trade, I would jump on it in a heart beat.


Also, 24-7, you are right: JIRI WELSCH IS USELESS!!! you are right to ask the question: how did he ever make it into this league???


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Trading paul wold be a mistake i think. Just look what happened when you guys traded walker. Fans cant blame a bad season or a bad playoff on one player even if he had an off season. Paul is a quality player, the celtics just need time.

Lafrenz will be back next year and will give the celts some shot blocking and some scoring. Kendrick might develop into a decent low post scorer and rebounder. Banks is already showing signs of being a quality player.

They just need to keep it together it'll work out.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Did you see Paul play last night?
He deserved some of the blame for this loss but he isn't the only one.

I agree we need to build on (Me and Robert Parish


----------

